# RE: Newbie to Nutrition seeking Help



## username99 (Jan 17, 2015)

*RE: Newbie to Nutrition seeking Help*

Hi guys,

As the title suggests I am looking for some assistance with regards to my diet, Below is what I have so far:

*General information*:

•	Age: 27
•	Sex: Male
•	Current Weight: 88.0kg (194.01 lbs)
•	Height: 5’ 9” (69 inches)
•	Current Level of fitness: Very low (Been back training a couple of weeks) Beginning with 3-5 times per week.


*What I have worked out from the stickies on this forum*: 

BMR = 66 + (6.23*194.01) + (12.7*69) - (6.8*27) = 1967.38

TDEE = (1967.38)*(1.55) = 3049.44

I am looking to cut between 500-100 calories per day so as to ensure .45kg
(1lb) – .91kg (2lb) of weight loss per week.

I know that it is solely calories that determine weight gain or weight loss but I want to consider my Macros to ensure I only GAIN MUSCLE and LOSE FAT during my weight loss.

I want to keep my calorie deficit small about 10%-20% so as to keep muscle loss to a minimum. So I can determine my caloric deficit range using the following formulas; Minimum daily caloric intake: TDEE – (0.2)*(TDEE) =2439.6

                           Maximum daily caloric intake: TDEE – (0.1)*(TDEE) =2744.5

                           Since my TDEE = 3049.44 calories.

                           Range of daily caloric intake: 2439.6 – 2744.5 calories.

*Macros*:

*Protein*:​
I am aiming to consume between about .8g – 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight. Current bodyweight = 194.01 lbs therefore;

                            Minimum: (.8)*(194.01) = 155.21g

                            Maximum: (1)*(194.01) = 194.01g

                             Daily protein consumption range: 155.21g – 194.01g

*Dietary Fat Requirements*:​
I am aiming for between about .3g - .4g of good fats per lb of bodyweight. Therefore;

                             Minimum: (.3)*(194.01) = 58.2g
                             Maximum: (.4)*(194.01) = 77.6g

                              Daily good fat consumption range: 58.2g – 77.6g

*Carbs*:​ 
                              Carb intake of 100-150g daily to help with the intensity in the gym.

*Micronutrients*:​
For the moment I will just be getting whatever micro-nutrients I can from vegetables etc., with I will be having with dinner and lunch. 
But I am hoping some of you guys could give me some direction with regards to micro-nutrient supplements?

*One final note*:​
With the meal plan above I have consumed 119 calories less than my minimum of 2439, 65g carbs more than my max of 150g, 58g more fat than my max of
77.6g, and 41g more protein than my max of 194.01g. My question is, is this
within an acceptable tolerance?, and also any additional information or corrections will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks fine mate you're headed in the right direction. Ease into it and take it slow, slowly add more cardio/deduct more calories as you stall (hopefully you don't) and just be patient, it takes time.


----------



## username99 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is an example day of meals which I hope satisfies the criteria set out in my original post.

*Breakfast*:

Sweet Potato Protein Pancakes:

200g Sweet Potato, Cooked.
1/2 Cup of Egg Whites.
1 Scoop (30g) Vanilla Protein.
1 teaspoon Stevia. 
1 teaspoon Cinnamon.
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract.
1 teaspoon Baking Powder.
pinch of Salt.

Makes one serving. 
Per serving:
Calories: 285
Carbs: 27g
Protein: 39g
Fat: 1g

*Snack A*:

Turkey Slices smeared with Avocado.

Avocado (200g):
• Calories: 320
• Fat: 30g
• Carbs: 18g
• Protein: 4g

Turkey Slices:
• Calories: Unknown
• Fat: Unknown
• Carbs: Unknown
• Protein: Unknown

Snack A Total:
• Calories: 320
• Fat: 30g
• Carbs: 18g
• Protein: 4g

*Lunch*:

Crispy Almond Chicken:

90g chopped Almonds.
2 teaspoons of Paprika.
1 teaspoon Chilli Powder.
1 teaspoon Garlic Powder.
1/2 cup of Egg Whites.
24oz Chicken Breasts.

Makes 4 serving;
Per serving:

• Calories: 300
• Fat: 17g
• Carbs: 17g
• Protein: 45g

*Snack B*:

Natural Yogurt with Raspberries, Blackberries, Flax-meal/Linseed and a handful of Almonds.

½ Cup of Raspberries:
• Calories: 33
• Fat: .4g
• Carbs: 12g
• Protein: .75g

½ Cup of Blackberries:
• Calories: 31
• Fat: .35g
• Carbs: 7g
• Protein: 1g

½ Cup of Sliced Almonds:
• Calories: 264.5
• Fat: 25g
• Carbs: 10g
• Protein: 10g

1 cup of Glenisk organic Greek Style yoghurt:
• Calories: 64
• Fat: 18.5g
• Carbs: 30g
• Protein: 7.2g

Total Macros per serving:
• Calories: (33+31+264.5+64) = 392.5
• Fat = (.4+.35+25+18.5) = 44.3g
• Carbs = (12+7+10+30) = 64g
• Protein: (.75+1+10+7.2) = 19g

*Dinner*:

Chicken and Bean Burrito:

1/2 cup of Pinto Beans, cooked.
2 teaspoons of Taco Seasoning. 
2 tablespoons of Salsa.
1 whole wheat Tortilla.
3oz of Chicken.
2 tablespoons of Low-Fat Cheddar Cheese.

• Calories: 320
• Fat: 6g
• Carbs: 44g
• Protein: 33g

*Snack C*:

Hard Boiled egg and handful of blueberries.

½ Cup of Blueberries:
• Calories: 43
• Fat: .3g
• Carbs: 11g
• Protein: .6g

Hard Boiled Egg (Medium):
• Calories: 60
• Fat: 3g
• Carbs: .4g
• Protein: 4g

Total Macros per serving:
• Calories = 103
• Fat = 3.3g
• Carbs = 11.4g
• Protein = 4.6g

Dietary Information (Breakfast + Lunch + Dinner):
• Calories: (285 + (300)*(3) + 320) = 1505
• Protein: (39+(45)*(3)+33)g = 207g
• Carbs: (27+(17)*(3)+44)g = 122g
• Fat: (1+(17)*(3)+6)g = 58g

Dietary Information (Snack A + Snack B + Snack C):
• Calories: ( 320 + 392.5 + 103) = 815.5
• Protein: ( 4 + 19 + 4.6)g = 27.6g
• Carbs: (18 + 64 + 11.4)g = 93.4g
• Fat: ( 30 + 44.3 + 3.3)g = 77.6g

Dietary Information (Total for today’s 6 meals):
• Calories: (1505 + 815.5) = 2320.5
• Protein: (207 + 27.6)g = 234.6g
• Carbs: ( 122 + 93.4)g = 215.4g
• Fat: ( 58 + 77.6)g =135.6g


----------



## username99 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks man.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2015)

It's a lot of work keeping track of all that, obviously you don't stick to the same food everyday? so substituting food in and out of your plan requires even more research. I will hand out a "Good job" to anyone that can wrangle a diet plan and stick to it for x amount of time. Good luck!


----------



## username99 (Jan 20, 2015)

stonetag said:


> It's a lot of work keeping track of all that, obviously you don't stick to the same food everyday? so substituting food in and out of your plan requires even more research. I will hand out a "Good job" to anyone that can wrangle a diet plan and stick to it for x amount of time. Good luck!



Hi Stonetag,

Thanks for the reply.

I don't stick to the same food plan everyday, I just put this up as an example of how I go about calculating my daily caloric needs and an example of the meals I prepare.

I was wondering what you mean when you said: I will hand out a "Good job" to anyone that can wrangle a diet plan and stick to it for x amount of time. ?
If I want my diet to complement my training and need to concentrate on caloric intake I don't know another way to monitor what I consume daily other than do the 'Maths'.
Could you elaborate on this please?


----------

